# jerk rig vs mojo



## FowlPlay1 (Dec 16, 2013)

What are some of your thoughts on a jerk rig vs a mojo? what do you prefer, conditions, species, weather..... im just curious how others see it.


----------



## waistdeep (Dec 16, 2013)

use the jerk, don't like mojo's they seem to flair ducks.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 16, 2013)

jerk rig....all day everyday


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 16, 2013)

Jerk rig


----------



## kwillis33 (Dec 16, 2013)

jerk rig 10/10 times


----------



## hawghntr21 (Dec 16, 2013)

jerk string...any condition, any species unless the water is choppy/flowing enough to give ur decoys movement


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Dec 16, 2013)

Seems as though the mojos work better early in the season and soon begin to be less effective.


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 16, 2013)

jerk rig always unless Im just doing a quick woodie hunt before work....Ive had success with the mojo early and late season...I'll always give it a shot and just let the first few ducks tell me what to do...its easy to yank the mojo up


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 16, 2013)

I usually only see three or four groups of ducks per hunt so I don't even take a chance using my mojos any more. I can't afford to have any spooked so its the jerk rig for me or just a few deks.


----------



## RAYM (Dec 16, 2013)

Any of you set a jerk rig with divers? Is it effective?


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 16, 2013)

RAYM said:


> Any of you set a jerk rig with divers? Is it effective?



Yes i have done and yes it is effective. Movement on the water on a calm day is a must with puddlers and a lot of the time with divers to.


----------



## RAYM (Dec 16, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Yes i have done and yes it is effective. Movement on the water on a calm day is a must with puddlers and a lot of the time with divers to.



Thanks for the help, I need to hang around you for a while so I can learn something


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 16, 2013)

​


RAYM said:


> Thanks for the help, I need to hang around you for a while so I can learn something



You wouldn't learn anything from me...... I am just a drake wearing poser. I paid a a guy $10 to let me take my pic with those redheads in my avatar.


----------



## RAYM (Dec 16, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> ​
> You wouldn't learn anything from me...... I am just a drake wearing poser. I paid a a guy $10 to let me take my pic with those redheads in my avatar.



I find ducks the googans throw out at the boat ramp and take my pics with them, and I look like goodwill sponsors my camo


----------



## kwillis33 (Dec 16, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> ​
> You wouldn't learn anything from me...... I am just a drake wearing poser. I paid a a guy $10 to let me take my pic with those redheads in my avatar.



I KNEW IT!


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Dec 16, 2013)

Have 3 Mojos on different height poles, jerk string (spreader) that I can move anywhere from 1 decoy to up to a dozen.  Use all some times, use just the jerk string some times, and don't use anything but decoys some times.  As mentioned up the list here, it depends on the time of year and the water conditions.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 16, 2013)

RAYM said:


> I find ducks the googans throw out at the boat ramp and take my pics with them, and I look like goodwill sponsors my camo


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 16, 2013)

Jerk rigs dont work in the ocean


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 16, 2013)

killer elite said:


> Jerk rigs dont work in the ocean



Now killer don't give all the secrets away. LOL


----------



## Gamegetter (Dec 16, 2013)

How do you rig your jerk string?


----------



## kwillis33 (Dec 16, 2013)

Gamegetter said:


> How do you rig your jerk string?



There's a lot of variations to one. 

The simplest, buy the kit made by Rig 'Em Right -- anchor is pretty handy in deeper water when you can't drive a metal stake. Although, it looks kind of weird with 4 decoys in-line with one another.

EDIT -- the overall premise of a jerk string is a bungee chord attached to a metal stake. Then you've got a good amount of cord tied to the bungee. Hook/tie decoys to cord. Really simple to make and VERY effective in shallow waters.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 17, 2013)

I like the rig em rite with grapple anchor like stated above much better than the pole. The pole is only good in shallow water and more often than not your arm will be soaking wet by the time you get it set up. With the weighted jerk rig you also don't have to carry that pole around and it feels easily in a blind bag


----------



## Bud Lite (Dec 18, 2013)

I'd rather pull a jerk string than replace a battery any day.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 18, 2013)

5# window weight, 6-8' of bungee rope, 35 yds of 165# tared string and 3 decoys clipped/spaced 5' apart to the tared line is what I use.


----------



## kwillis33 (Dec 18, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> I like the rig em rite with grapple anchor like stated above much better than the pole. The pole is only good in shallow water and more often than not your arm will be soaking wet by the time you get it set up. With the weighted jerk rig you also don't have to carry that pole around and it feels easily in a blind bag



I've come to love the anchor. I've used a Mojo Jerk-a-Spreader for a # of years, and I love the way it looks on the water. But my goodness is that thing a pain to carry in.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Dec 19, 2013)

kwillis33 said:


> There's a lot of variations to one.
> 
> The simplest, buy the kit made by Rig 'Em Right -- anchor is pretty handy in deeper water when you can't drive a metal stake. Although, it looks kind of weird with 4 decoys in-line with one another.
> 
> EDIT -- the overall premise of a jerk string is a bungee chord attached to a metal stake. Then you've got a good amount of cord tied to the bungee. Hook/tie decoys to cord. Really simple to make and VERY effective in shallow waters.



Ever tried the jerk rig kit from academy? Picked one up today gonna throw it out in a local lake tomorrow to see its movement. It's basically what you described 4 ducks in a line with a grapple anchor.


----------



## sloppydawg123 (Dec 20, 2013)

I have the academy jerk kit, to me the ducks are way to close together on it. Probably gonna add a few clips or just put ducks on the first and last factory ones so it's not a perfect line of 4 ducks in a row.


----------



## jabrooks07 (Dec 20, 2013)

from what ive gathered through my years of hunting, is a jerk string is the most effective. mojos seem to only work for me on overcast days, on clear days they flare birds.


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Dec 20, 2013)

i painted the white side of the wings on my mojo and it seems like it helped..... maybe not so much flash helped??  I like jerk strings better though


----------

